# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Arakan Müslümanlarına Yapılan Zulümler

## ceydaaa

swdsd.jpgİHH Afyonkarahisar Temsilcisi Ahmet Ertürk, Birleşmiş Milletler (BM) ve uluslararası insan hakları kuruluşlarının Burma hükümetine, Müslümanlara yönelik baskılarını sonlandırması için çağrıda bulunması gerektiğini belirtti.

İnsan Hak ve Hürriyetleri (İHH) İnsani Yardım Vakfı Afyonkarahisar gönüllüleri, sivil toplum örgütü başkan ve üyeleri ile bazı sendikaların temsilcileri ve şube başkanları bir araya gelerek, Arakan'da yaşanan zulümle ilgili ortak bir basın açıklaması yaptı. PTT önünde bir araya gelen vatandaşlar adına konuşan İHH Afyonkarahisar Temsilcisi Ahmet Ertürk, yaklaşık 55 milyon nüfusa sahip Burma'nın güneyinde yaşayan Arakanlı Müslümanların baskıcı Budist yönetimi altında çeşitli eziyetlere maruz kaldığını söyledi. 938'den günümüze kadar yapılan katliamlarda yüz binlerce kişinin hayatını kaybettiğini aktaran Ertürk, hukuksuz tutuklama, işkence ve kötü muamelelerin yanı sıra dini ve etnik ayrımcılığa maruz kalan Arakanlı'ların vatandaşlıktan çıkarıldığını, yerlerinden edildiğini, mallarına el konulduğunu, evlenmelerine izin verilmediğini, seyahat etmelerinin engellendiğini, kültürel ve tarihi miraslarının yok edildiğini kaydetti.

Burma askeri yönetiminin baskıları nedeniyle bugün 1 milyonu aşkın Arakanlı Müslüman'ın, Suudi Arabistan, Pakistan, Malezya ve Bangladeş'te mülteci olarak yaşam mücadelesi verdiğini dile getiren Ertürk, şöyle devam etti:

"Arakan'dan kaçan çok sayıda mülteci özellikle 90'lı yıllardan itibaren komşu ülke Bangladeş'teki kamplara sığınıyor. Ancak tahayyüllerin ötesinde olumsuzluklar barındıran bu kamplarda yaşam, Arakanlı Müslümanların geleceğe dair umutlarını tüketiyor. Uzun süredir bu kamplardan birinde kalan 75 yaşındaki Kala'nın dilinden dökülen 'Bizi bütün acılarımızdan kurtaracak olan ölümü bekliyoruz' sözü bu durumun en açık yansıması. Daha da trajik olan ise, Bangladeş Haziran ayından bu yana ülkeye sığınan mültecileri kabul etmiyor, hatta daha önceki dönemlerde Bangladeş'e sığınan mültecileri geri gönderiyor. Geçmişi çok uzun yıllara dayanan dini ve etnik gerekçeli şiddet olaylarının artarak devam ettiği ve bir politika olarak resmen desteklendiği Arakan'da insanlığa karşı büyük bir suç işleniyor."

Birleşmiş Milletler (BM) ve uluslararası insan hakları kuruluşlarının Burma hükümetine, Müslümanlara yönelik baskılarını sonlandırması için çağrıda bulunması gerektiğini belirten İHH Afyonkarahisar Temsilcisi Ertürk, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:

"Müslümanların kendi köylerinden zorla çıkartılarak yerlerine Budistlerin yerleştirilmesi ve zorla çalıştırılmaları gibi uygulamalara son verilmelidir. Burma yönetiminin ekonomik, siyasi ve askeri ilişkilerine dikkat çekilmesi ve bu rejimin zulmünü sürdürmesini sağlayan kaynakların kesilmesi için gerekli çalışmaların yapılması önem arz etmektedir. Uluslararası toplumun Burma üzerindeki baskısı stratejik çıkarlarından bağımsız olmasa da, Burma cuntasının yerine özgürlükçü bir yönetimin gelmesi Arakan'da yaşayan ve başta Bangladeş olmak üzere çeşitli ülkelerde mülteci veya yasa dışı göçmen olarak bulunan Müslümanları bir nebze olsun rahatlatacaktır. Uluslararası toplum acilen Burma'da yaşanan zulmü durdurmalıdır. Bu gerçekleşene kadar ülkeler Burma ile ekonomik ilişkilerini kesmelidir. İslam ülkeleri Arakanlı Müslümanların uğradığı zulme karşı sessizliklerini bozmalı ve gerekli tepkiyi ortaya koymalıdır. İslam alimleri bu konuda Müslüman toplumlara öncülük etmeli ve Müslümanların bu zulüm karşısındaki sorumluluklarını hatırlatan açıklamalar yapmalıdır. Türkiye, Arakanlı Müslümanlara uygulanan zulmün önlenmesi için çeşitli platformlarda girişimlerde bulunmalıdır. Uluslararası yardım kuruluşlarının Arakan içerisinde ve mülteci kamplarında yardım dağıtabilmeleri garanti altına alınmalıdır. Burma sınırları içerisinde kalan alan, sivil insan hakları örgütlerine ve uluslararası gözlemcilere açılmalıdır. Dünyanın diğer bölgelerinde yaşayan Budistler Burma'daki zulmü durdurmak için harekete geçmelidir."

----------

